# 82 Year Old Man Was Deeply Depressed After Losing His Wife, Until A Little Girl Befriended Him



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice story, I'm happy for him and the little girl.


----------



## Bobbi (Jan 3, 2017)

How wonderful for for this young man who shares my age.  I lost my husband 2 1/2 months ago and had no idea had bad the depression could be and that along with emotions spiraling in every direction, can convince you that your spouse was the lucky one because he or she got to go first.  I am recovering and I am so glad the Lord sent this little girl to share her love and caring.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 3, 2017)

What a lovely story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 3, 2017)

Beautiful!  Got me watching some of the other stories that popped up after, nice feel good stuff, needed to come upon.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carla (Jan 3, 2017)

What a wonderful little girl, how sweet!


----------

